# Fed up of your insulin pump? Want to sing its praises? I want to know!



## Your opinion (Feb 4, 2010)

Im a uni student who wants to hear what you have to say! Im really interested in how you feel about the method of treatments that are available to you, so interested ive decided to base my final year research project on it!

Please follow the link below to have your say. If your fed up with your insulin pump, or want to sing its praises this is your chance to voice it!

Its a really quick questionnaire,under 5 mins, only 10 questions.

Thank you so much and I look forward to hearing what you all think 

If the link doesn't work copy and paste it into your browser,

 <a href="http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/YXYHV76">Click here to take survey</a>


----------



## Steff (Feb 4, 2010)

What uni are you attending ?


----------



## am64 (Feb 4, 2010)

I am suspious of this...but can you give some further info regarding which college are you studying what is you course title and who is your head of dept...* Before anyone else posts here *...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 5, 2010)

this seems a bit dodgy to me


----------



## tracey w (Feb 5, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> this seems a bit dodgy to me



Agreed!


----------

